
Sounds of Gratitude: Real-Time visualization and sonification of appreciation - jevans
https://sounds.bonus.ly/
======
maximp
Author here - thanks so much for sharing!

Sounds of Gratitude started as a hackathon project at Bonus.ly. Each animation
and sound represents a real message of appreciation as it occurs, a reminder
of the positive interactions that happen all around us each day.

Through the years, my collaborator Ben and I noticed some fascinating uses of
data as digital art (like Listen to Wikipedia), an experience that's even more
magical when it happens in real time! Especially around Thanksgiving, it's
really cool to see and hear how often appreciation is offered at work around
the world. That's why we were so excited to work on doing something similar
with appreciation data from Bonusly.

